# KenpoJuJitsu3 In Motion!



## Kenpojujitsu3

I medium speed flow practice session in my Backyard


----------



## Paul B

Looks good from what I can see. 

Although not a Kempo-ka(?)...(Kenshi?)..I still see nice,flowing movement.

Thanks for sharing!:ultracool


----------



## Touch Of Death

First of all, I commend you for that Vid it was fun to watch and I never took my eyes off of it. I would like to discuss your motion either privately or right here on this thread; because, I got something to say. I do see you are very skilled, and I mean no slight.
Sean (CP on KN)


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3

Touch Of Death said:


> First of all, I commend you for that Vid it was fun to watch and I never took my eyes off of it. I would like to discuss your motion either privately or right here on this thread; because, I got something to say. I do see you are very skilled, and I mean no slight.
> Sean (CP on KN)


 
We can chat here for good, bad or indifferent.  Or my e-mail/instant messenger at kenpojujitsu3@msn.com or my phone at 410-948-1440.  And I'd love to chat with you as well.  As much as I challenge your opinions on the net it's because I like the intellectual discussions and alternative thoughts you provide.  Few do that without getting offended.


----------



## Touch Of Death

It is obvious that you are in shape and can deliver a lot of power in your strikes, but if you anchored your elbows and contoured your body with your motion you would be amazed at the increase in power. Contouring would also change you up on the dimensional stage of action and your angles. I was again dualy impressed with what I saw but as a chess analogy you are developing on the edges in stead of running it up through the middle. Thank you for your discussion. I need to set up a e-mail again since my lack internet service. I look forward to our future discussions.
Sean


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3

Touch Of Death said:


> It is obvious that you are in shape and can deliver a lot of power in your strikes, but if you anchored your elbows and contoured your body with your motion you would be amazed at the increase in power. Contouring would also change you up on the dimensional stage of action and your angles. I was again dualy impressed with what I saw but as a chess analogy you are developing on the edges in stead of running it up through the middle. Thank you for your discussion. I need to set up a e-mail again since my lack internet service. I look forward to our future discussions.
> Sean


 
Thank you for the tips, something else for me to work on.


----------



## crushing

Thank you for sharing, I enjoyed watching the various techniques.  I thought Dennis' version of "Splitting the Seam" was rather funny.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3

crushing said:


> Thank you for sharing, I enjoyed watching the various techniques. I thought Dennis' version of "Splitting the Seam" was rather funny.


 
ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## michaeledward

Too Much ... Too Much ... 

My brain can't process all that at once. I got to about the five minute marker ... through half of the second run through of the two man set, then i had to quit. 

I am far too inexperienced to offer any criticism. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Carol

crushing said:


> Thank you for sharing, I enjoyed watching the various techniques. I thought Dennis' version of "Splitting the Seam" was rather funny.


 
See what kind of trouble one can get in to when modifying Parker Kenpo?

:roflmao:
:roflmao:


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3

Carol Kaur said:


> See what kind of trouble one can get in to when modifying Parker Kenpo?
> 
> :roflmao:
> :roflmao:


 

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! new meaning to "Tailoring".


----------



## IWishToLearn

Heh, new technique "Sewing the Shorts"?


----------



## Touch Of Death

I think using metaphore to describe the same metaphore is just wrong.


----------



## Warrior-Scholar

Touch Of Death said:


> I was again dualy impressed with what I saw but as a chess analogy you are developing on the edges in stead of running it up through the middle.
> Sean


 
Exciting to see a chess analogy!  
Thanks for the video!
While I agree with Death's statement, let's take the analogy further.  Sometimes it is necessary to develop on the edges when the middle is clogged up.  However,  central development is preferred.
This is a great forum by the way!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Thanks, I enjoyed watching your clip!


----------



## Bigshadow

Thanks for sharing!  I enjoyed watching it, as well!


----------



## exile

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> I medium speed flow practice session in my Backyard



Beautiful---`flow' with a vengeance! I have a complete outsider's question: in the sequence where you're doing solo practice, how much of that is one long preset sequence and how much is short sequences which you're pulling off the shelf and linking together on the fly? It looks completely seamless, and I know that kenpo has very long patterns, but...?


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3

exile said:


> Beautiful---`flow' with a vengeance! I have a complete outsider's question: in the sequence where you're doing solo practice, how much of that is one long preset sequence and how much is short sequences which you're pulling off the shelf and linking together on the fly? It looks completely seamless, and I know that kenpo has very long patterns, but...?


 
The part where I'm by myself is a preset Kata known as Form 6.  It is arguably American Kenpo's most complex or 'highest' kata.  Thank you for the compliment :asian: .  One of the objectives to Form 6 is to flow from one technique to another with as little noticeable gap as possible.


----------



## exile

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> The part where I'm by myself is a preset Kata known as Form 6.  It is arguably American Kenpo's most complex or 'highest' kata.  Thank you for the compliment :asian: .  One of the objectives to Form 6 is to flow from one technique to another with as little noticeable gap as possible.



It's really impressive---looks like it would take a _long_ time to learn to do well. TKD hyungs are over in a heartbeat by comparison. I seem to recall reading somewhere that certain Chinese fighting systems use patterns with in excess of a hundred or so moves.

Thanks very much for the link. I just wish it were possible to slo-mo the video---some of the sequences are going by me way too fast. I guess YouTube doesn't give you that option---too bad.


----------



## Dec

Try this http://comunidad.uem.es/epuertas/post/2006/06/01/como-descargar-videos-youtube-google-video-y-grinvi it allows you to download and convert youtube / google videos to mpeg / avi, then you can slow it down in windows media player.  

-Dec


----------



## exile

Dec said:


> Try this http://comunidad.uem.es/epuertas/post/2006/06/01/como-descargar-videos-youtube-google-video-y-grinvi it allows you to download and convert youtube / google videos to mpeg / avi, then you can slow it down in windows media player.
> 
> -Dec



Hey Dec---thanks for the tip---that's sounds like a very useful utility. I'm on Mac OS X---gotta try it out and see if I can do the same thing on my setup.


----------

